# HELP! Dog swallowed Burr --- been to vet. Need advice



## BentleysMom

HI all --- New here but looking for some help with my dog. 

My 13 pound shihpoo swalled a burr (small and wet) on Sunday. He immediately started gasping for air, choking, trying to eat things etc. 

He threw up a few times, gagged , and then seemed better. I fed him some bread, canned food, etc. and got him to eat ice chips. 

On Monday, he was still swallowing really hard, and trying to eat grass more than a horse would. 

I took him to the vet , who noticed no swelling but that his throat was red. He gave us 4 medications (some anti nausea, antibiotics, pain reliever, and another stomach med). He gave injections to get him going quick and sent me home with the rest. 

We got home on Monday and bentley threw up an hour later. Then all night on Monday. 

Tuesday he did not throw up, but was still trying to eat grass really bad --- and not drinking as much as normal. 

Wednesday (today), he was not trying to eat grass this morning, but is still swallowing really really hard. Coughing occasionaly. 

Anybody have any thoughts, suggestions, or recommendations? I'm worried sick. 

He should be better by now.


----------



## Georgiapeach

I'd call your vet today before closing time. He/she may want to see the dog again since there's no improvement. Your poor dog is obviously in pain to be eating all that grass.


----------



## Sprocket

If he isn't still gagging, then likely his poor little throat is just raw. I would feed him soft foods and let him rest.


----------

